# Cajun canyons



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

This weigh in is shaping up to be a good one! Tico Time weighed a fish that was 534 yesterday and pipe dream weighed a 706 today and I was just told the Sea Mixer has a 121" fish on the deck! Sounds like plenty of fish being caught I also saw where the reel worthless had released 4 blues as of this morning!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

I feel bad for those guys man. I had a 4 day trip, set to leave out yesterday morning, and after speaking to one of our regulars who works on a 300' supply vessel in the area I was wanting to fish, who said "there is a 60 something viking out here getting its ass kicked," I pulled the plug. As expected, wide open bite in that rough weather. Damnit.


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

Woody you know the deal it makes it tough to fish! But more times than not the bite is wide open!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Haha yup. Seems like all that current and wave activity bring in a ton of bait, and both bait and predators expend more energy. Had some wide open bites last year in shit conditions. Sigh....good for them. At least we have Pirates Cove tomorrow. Wide open bushwhacker conditions tomorrow


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Captain Woody all I can say for Pirates Cove is bottoms up and hammer down.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Lemonade out of lemons, man.


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

Sea Mixer pulls it out by 2lbs! 708 lb fatty


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Reel Worthless released 4 blues..that makes about 15 for them already and its still May


----------

